# homemade steel hex aquarium stand



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

its made and welded by me out of 11 gauge steel. Im going to paint it soon, I just wanted to get a few pictures to show you guys. it holds a 35 gallon hexagon tank that my carny friends gave me.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

another view


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

last one


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

very nice, only one thing I would have done differernt, I would have extended the sides about a 1/4" past the part the tank sits on that way it would prevent the tank being "pushed" of the stand

with big tanks its not an issue because they weigh so much but tanks under 75g I would worry about


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> very nice, only one thing I would have done differernt, I would have extended the sides about a 1/4" past the part the tank sits on that way it would prevent the tank being "pushed" of the stand
> 
> with big tanks its not an issue because they weigh so much but tanks under 75g I would worry about


 it is, check out the top pic, its slightly bigger than the tank


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

VERY IMPRESSIVE..


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

no I ment like an extra lip to keep it from going over the edges


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

nice, very nice. maybe when i get a big tank you could hook me up with a stand.









Joe


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nitro.. Taking any orders?!?!


----------



## Fishman (Mar 1, 2003)

Very good metal work!

Nice job!


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

thats a pretty kool looking stand, get some pictures that show how it fits into the room :







:


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> no I ment like an extra lip to keep it from going over the edges


 never thought of that, my other stands didn't have a lip so I never thought of making one.

for anyone one local,I could hook you up with something, but shipping would be crazy, that stand must weigh 100 lbs. once I paint it ill have to snap another pic of it in place next to my couch.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

That is a sweet aquarium I am jealous. Good job man


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

very nice job man, really good welding job, well as far as i can see


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

i like it


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice bead job. It that cold rolled stainless 400 series? Are ya a welder? That is some impressive welds.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

cool stand, great idea.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

agree on the quality of the stand. Gonna look great when all set up.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Nice bead job. It that cold rolled stainless 400 series? Are ya a welder? That is some impressive welds.


 its regular mild steel cold rolled(not stainless







I wish it was) 11 gauge, mig welded with a mixture of argon and o2 shielding gas with copper coated .045 wire.

ya I weld







, I always like making stuff like this.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

what are you going to put in it?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

pcrose said:


> what are you going to put in it?


 its going to be my first saltwater tank, I havent decided on the fish yet. I wanted to get an elongatus, but its really not big enough.

just had the stand painted, ill post pics.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

cool idea







looks great nitro!!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

here it is setup, but not yet filled.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

very nice

you said powdercoated earlier, when I raced I use to have stuff powder coated, its the most durable way to paint I have found, and it looks uniform, no streaks


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> no I ment like an extra lip to keep it from going over the edges


 I think once it is filled with water, if it is hit with the force you are describing a lip wont prevent it from falling off......TIMBER!









F'n awesome job nitro....I really do wish I had some skills in carpentry/welding/building sh*t.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> very nice
> 
> you said powdercoated earlier, when I raced I use to have stuff powder coated, its the most durable way to paint I have found, and it looks uniform, no streaks


 theres a huge paintline at work that powdercoats around 15 different colors total. I get all my stuff painted for free. I don't really like the black color they have though, its the only one thats semi gloss instead of high gloss.but it sure beats painting it yourself.

this whole prodject only took me 1 1/2 hours to build and an hour on the paint line/oven. thats not bad.


----------



## oldmanweezer (Apr 1, 2003)

looks great man


----------

